# If you could afford it, would you gig with it?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=m&m=D-100 Deluxe


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I must be missing something - why is it so expensive? 

$100,000 ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I have to assume the inlay work, check out all the pictures including the back.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

No, because I wouldn't buy it. Even I have my limits.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nah, I wouldn't buy it even if I was filthy rich. Too over the top for me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ronmac said:


> No, because I wouldn't buy it. Even I have my limits.


We all say that, but your limits change drastically if you are worth a few billion.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

oh dear god.... that is way over the top.... its not even about the money because I assume that I would be filthy rich to even consider a 100K guitar, and even then I would likely not buy one.... but I have no desire to own something like that.... though I am sure its probably an amazing sounding and playing guitar


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Without a doubt that's the finest sounding guitar on the planet! I don't even have to play it to know, just look at the price tag - I'm sure it's worth every penny! 
Ugly ass guitar - LOL - somebody will buy it (and hang it on a wall behind glass).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not me. I don't care for fancy dreads, a D18 is what I think of when it comes to a dread. If I could afford it? Not a chance. That kind of cash buys several great guitars from my favourite builders.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe John McEnroe will buy it and he can get his ugly mug on the front cover of Guitar Afficianado Magazine again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I have to assume the inlay work, check out all the pictures including the back.


I liked the side view the best.

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Of course*

If it has the right sound for what I would need on a stage I would and it looks like their millionth Martin made several years back, the inlay work on the back is just way over the top, but I think it was made more for the show then the playing, but yep if I had the cash to splurge on something like that and it worked good on stage, I'd play it till it gives you back some of that money.Ship,


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm with some of the previous posts that I'm not for having my dreds too fancy. To me, my HD28V is about as fancy as I get. That being said if I could afford a guitar that expensive yes I would gig with it. I would obviously have the money to insure it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JohnEsmokes said:


> Without a doubt that's the finest sounding guitar on the planet! I don't even have to play it to know, just look at the price tag - I'm sure it's worth every penny!
> Ugly ass guitar - LOL - somebody will buy it (and hang it on a wall behind glass).


Hey bud. Does your shoulder hurt?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I must be missing something - why is it so expensive?
> 
> $100,000 ?


I think when the website guy was putting the price up, he sneezed as he got to the 9


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If I had a few billion in the bank, I'd buy one and play the crap out of it to just drive home the point that instruments are meant to be played not put under glass.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Looks like this one*

http://www.modernguitars.com/archives/000854.html
I thought I remember this guitar before.ship
Okay they are slightly different, but both are butt uglyand I really hate that rosette on the millionth Martin


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> On second thought, maybe I'd buy it and smash it Pete Townsend-style.


hahaha, that would be awesome! but first you'd have to make sure you invite some suits from Martin to the gig.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

I seem to recall 12th Fret selling one of these a couple years ago....a lefty to boot.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If I had a few billion in the bank, I'd buy one and play the crap out of it to just drive home the point that instruments are meant to be played not put under glass.


I agree. I might even smash it on stage!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm afraid this guitar is way too flamboyant...even "liberace" would cringe at the sight of it...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

$100,000 would feed a lot of guitar builders. Pass.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sure that one hundred grand is entirely worth it for the best sounding guitar on the planet. Price equals sound quality right??? =D

Cause you can't get a McPherson that has almost the exact same specs for about eleven grand. =D

Also, Martin guitars sound like rocks (or at least the one I've played).


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

A bit too much flowery and over the top inlay work for me. Pass.

If it's 100000, I'd take 100 guitars worth 1K instead.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nohtanhoj said:


> I'm sure that one hundred grand is entirely worth it for the best sounding guitar on the planet. Price equals sound quality right??? =D
> 
> Cause you can't get a McPherson that has almost the exact same specs for about eleven grand. =D
> 
> Also, Martin guitars sound like rocks (or at least the one I've played).


I hear the popular vote is that $300 will get you a guitar that sounds good enough for most of us.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd let Tom Murphy go at it with his razor blades.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I may have to*

Looks as if I may have to buy it to maybe replace a lost love of mine, but I think I would be getting less on this one then I think mine is worth.Ship


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Does it come with a years' worth of hookers? If it doesn't it really should.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I hear the popular vote is that $300 will get you a guitar that sounds good enough for most of us.


 Pretty much... Most of us will spend over that anyway (1k range most likely), but 100k? I wonder if this website is a prank or something.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't even stand in the room with a guitar with more jewellery than me, let alone own or gig with it. I'd sooner use the money as a down-payment on a Loar. The Loar would appreciate. The Martin will not!

MOTS (Mother of Toilet Seat) inlay like this has never impressed me. I prefer the Laskin or Threet style of inlay. And, yes, I would gig with those guitars. I would even own those guitars. They are products of an Artist rather than artisan.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Nohtanhoj said:


> Pretty much... Most of us will spend over that anyway (1k range most likely), but 100k? I wonder if this website is a prank or something.


It's a real guitar. And a real price. But it is a marketing exercise. They will probably even sell them - eventually. But it is really a $30K Martin with a bunch of inlay. Martin had to do something to gain the upper hand. They had lost a lot of business in the high-end to the small builders. - and rightly so - their quality dropped significantly in the late 60s and only began to recover in the late 90s. Anyone who has played a '36 D-18 will understand what I mean. For a few moments the world seems a brighter and happier place. 

To those for whom a $300 or $1K guitar is acceptable or tops your budget, I say: "Fill yer boots. If yer playin' music - it don't much matter" It's still about the music. .....It's also a little about the hardware!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> We all say that, but your limits change drastically if you are worth a few billion.


Nope, I'm not all that hung up on Martins. There are other more affordable guitars that I could be quite happy with.
-Mikey


----------

